# Black Lake New York



## MrSimon (Apr 13, 2011)

My buddies and me head up to Black Lake in New York every Spring. The fishing is decent and the weather is usually crappy, but we always have a blast. The owner of the place we stay at is a riot, so we keep going back. Like I said, the fishing is ok, but over the years we've caught some real nice ones. Here are some pics.


----------



## MrSimon (Apr 13, 2011)

A couple more pics. 

After going back through these old pics, I can't wait to head up next month!! Hopefully I'll have more pics then.


----------



## Ictalurus (Apr 13, 2011)

Nice =D>


----------



## Jim (Apr 13, 2011)

Fishing looks awesome to me! Where do you stay? Rent a house/cabin?


----------



## Jim (Apr 13, 2011)

nice blowgun! :LOL2: 

Guys, fishing, beer, and blowguns...............:beer:


----------



## fender66 (Apr 13, 2011)

There's some great fish there. Looks like you all have a blast. When again are we going? :LOL2:


----------



## Jim (Apr 13, 2011)

I could probably be there in 7 hours. :LOL2:


----------



## Froggy (Apr 13, 2011)

https://www.blacklakeny.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=1144


----------



## Jim (Apr 13, 2011)

Froggy,
Im coming up to lake George for a weekend in August....Lets go fishing?


----------



## MrSimon (Apr 13, 2011)

Don't forget, I picked out the best fish we caught over a 6 year window of time .... it might be a little mis-leading as to what the average catch is  

But regardless, its a really great place to go for a fishing trip.


----------



## MrSimon (Apr 14, 2011)

Thought you guys might like to see what happens at Black Lake when the fish AREN'T biting or when the weather is too cold or windy to fish.


----------



## Jim (Apr 14, 2011)

Good times! :beer:

I miss the yearly "guy" trips. Those need to start up again soon. Are those rental cabins?


----------



## MrSimon (Apr 14, 2011)

Jim said:


> Good times! :beer:
> 
> I miss the yearly "guy" trips. Those need to start up again soon. Are those rental cabins?



Yup, rental cabins they are. They are really very nice. Fully stocked kitchen, couple bedrooms, full bathroom with shower, color cable TV, nice chairs and couches .... and the best part is they run about $120 per night. split that between four to six guys and thats dirt cheap for a fishing trip.

Guy trips are a must in my mind. I can't imagine not having a spring fishing trip - I'd go crazy. All it takes is one guy willing to make the arrangements .... and there are always willing participants!


----------



## Jim (Apr 14, 2011)

How far is the dock and boats from your cabin? Is there power to charge your batteries at the end of the day?


----------



## MrSimon (Apr 14, 2011)

Jim said:


> How far is the dock and boats from your cabin? Is there power to charge your batteries at the end of the day?



Depending on which Cabin you stay in, the docks will be anywhere from a 30 second to a 1 minute walk from the cabin :wink: Basically, the cabins are all lakeside. 

Yes, there is power on all the docks with plenty of spots to plug in. Usually good idea to take a 50' cord though, if the docks are crowded you can't always pull up right next to a plug.

I don't know this board's policy about plugging a specific lodge, but if anyone is interested, send me a PM and I'll send the info. I love this place though! They have a nice store on-site with live bait, lures, food, soda, gifts etc.


----------



## Jim (Apr 14, 2011)

Plug away man, we are not like that here.


----------



## njTom (Apr 14, 2011)

I think I may be interested in looking into a roadtrip to Black lake! looks like a nice place to fish. Thanks for sharing :beer:


----------



## MrSimon (Apr 14, 2011)

We always stay at The Log Cabins

https://www.thelogcabins.com/

The owner's name is Ali and he's a good guy. 

I like to head up there in the early spring or in the late fall. Its a fairly shallow lake and the weeds get crazy thick in the summer. Some guys love the heavy weeds, but I can't stand it.

A lot of people are saying the lake ain't what it used to be .... over harvesting, over fishing and what not. Maybe there is some truth to that, but we still catch fish and have a good time.

If anyone does go for a trip, let me know .... I can give some pretty good tips to get you started.


----------



## fish devil (Apr 15, 2011)

:twisted: Looks like a real fun trip.


----------

